# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk dvoile son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie solaire

## Michael Guilloux

*Le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk dvoile son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable*
*et il opte pour le solaire*

Environ 10 % de l'nergie utilise aux USA aujourd'hui est renouvelable, mais Elon Musk - encore l'entrepreneur de la Tech aux projets fous - a un plan pour alimenter tout le pays de l'Oncle Sam en nergie solaire. Tout ce qu'il demande, c'est un espace s'talant sur une superficie d'environ 100 miles sur 100 miles (10 000 miles carrs) pour abriter ses panneaux solaires et les batteries qui vont servir  stocker l'nergie qui sera cre.


Elon Musk a expos son plan  l'occasion du National Governors Association Summer Meeting, une confrence des gouverneurs amricains qui sest tenue ce weekend. Rappelons qu' cette rencontre, Elon Musk s'est galement exprim sur les voitures autonomes et l'IA.

 propos des voitures autonomes, le patron de Tesla est convaincu que dans 20 ans, possder une voiture qui nest pas autonome sera comme possder un cheval aujourd'hui. Il estime que ce serait tout simplement inhabituel dutiliser une voiture non autonome comme moyen de transport et, en ce qui concerne ses dangers, pense que le plus grand risque serait un  piratage  l'chelle de la flotte  du logiciel qui les contrle. Il a toutefois t plus pessimiste au sujet de lIA, qui pour lui reprsente un risque fondamental pour la civilisation humaine. Il a gliss par ailleurs que son dsir de coloniser la plante Mars serait donc, en partie, un plan de secours au cas o lIA parvient  prendre le dessus sur lHomme sur Terre.

Pour revenir  la question de lnergie, Elon Musk a dclar  la trentaine de gouverneurs  qui il sadressait que  si vous vouliez alimenter l'ensemble des tats-Unis avec des panneaux solaires, il faudrait un petit coin du Nevada, du Texas ou de l'Utah ; vous n'avez besoin que d'environ 100 milles sur 100 milles de panneaux solaires pour alimenter l'ensemble des tats-Unis , a-t-il dit lors de son intervention. Il explique galement qu'il faudra juste 1 mile carr pour accueillir les batteries dont on aura besoin pour stocker l'nergie et avoir une alimentation 24/7.   C'est un petit carr sur la carte des tats-Unis, puis il y a un petit pixel  l'intrieur, et c'est la taille du parc de batteries que vous devez supporter. Vraiment minuscule , dit-il.


Elon Musk propose une combinaison des tuiles solaires (dont lobjectif est dalimenter les maisons sur lesquelles elles sont installes) et les centrales solaires (pour compenser les besoins dans dautres domaines et pour un usage industriel). Pendant la transition, bien videmment, il indique que dautres sources dalimentation en nergie, comme le vent, lhydrolectricit et mme le nuclaire pourraient tre utilises.

Avec ce genre de projets, c'est vident que les USA atteindront naturellement les objectifs de l'accord de Paris, mme si Trump a dcid de retirer son pays du trait sur le climat. Rappelons d'ailleurs que cette dcision du prsident amricain avait entrain la dmission d'Elon Musk de son conseil consultatif.

Source : Inverse Innovation

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk considre l'IA comme un risque fondamental pour l'existence de la civilisation humaine et sa colonisation de Mars comme un plan de secours
 ::fleche::  tude : les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires, le solaire est-il une solution pour les datacenters ?
 ::fleche::  Les CEO de la tech essaient sans succs de dissuader Trump de quitter l'accord de Paris sur le climat, Elon Musk quitte le conseil du prsident US

----------


## Uther

C'est assez surprenant, car tous les plans que j'avais vu sur le sujet taient autrement moins optimistes. Je serais trs curieux de connatre les dtails de son plan pour savoir s'il est srieux, car transitionner totalement au solaire pose normment de questions.  Parmi les premires qui me viennent il y a  :
 - la disponibilit des matires premires (produire des batteries et des panneaux solaires pour l'ensemble du pays risque de poser des problmes approvisionnement en certaines matires premires comme le lithium ou les terres rares)
 - la pollution induite par la fabrication et le recyclage des panneaux solaires et batteries en masse (avec les technos actuelles c'est trs mauvais) .
 - le rendement (forcment, l'Utah va produire autrement plus que New-York).
 - le transport (transporter des rgions ensoleilles vers les autres implique de grosses pertes).
 - la dure de vie des installations. 

Bref, je ne dit pas que c'est impossible, mais que l'article manque cruellement de dtails sur son plan pour le prendre au srieux. Comme souvent quand on parle de Elon Musk, les journalistes sarrtent au cot clinquant de ses annonces et oublient de creuser les dtails.

----------


## pierre-y

Je n'ai jamais crue au solaire tel qu'il est prsent actuellement. C'est plus un cache misre qu'autre chose aussi bien en terme de coup que de recyclage. La solution des miroirs rflchissant et des sels liquide est plus intressante  mon avis mme si pour les sels liquide, je ne connais pas exactement la composition ni les contraintes.

----------


## Mimoza

J'avais lu une estimation qui disait que pour alimenter la plante entire il fallait un territoire grand comme la Suisse en plein dsert du Sahara 
Ce qui pose encore problme c'est un stockage efficace de toute cette nergie. Sous forme lectrique ce n'est pas forcment la meilleur solution a mon avis. Et le transporte lectrique n'est pas des plus fficace, les pertes en lignes sont importante.
Bref faire une mga centrale solaire n'est peut tre pas la meilleur des solutions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Si ils ont dvelopp une nouvelle technologie de panneau solaire, une nouvelle technologie de batterie et une nouvelle technologie de transport dlectricit, a peut tre tip top.

Parce que pour l'instant ces technologies ne sont pas encore suffisante...
Mais bonne chance  eux.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Ca fait longtemps que ce type de projet traine dans les tiroirs, il n'y a rien de bien visionnaire. En Europe, on a mme eu le projet Desertec.
Mais tout se rsume  : pour l'utilisateur final, combien va coter l'lectricit sortant de ces champs de panneaux, une fois intgrs tous investissements et charges ? Est-ce que ce sera comparable aux centrales  charbon, gaz, nuclaire ?
Musk n'a qu'un chiffre  donner pour montrer qu'il a tudi srieusement le sujet : une estimation du LCOE (levelized cost of energy) de son systme, en justifiant qu'il a bien pris en compte tous les investissements et charges de fonctionnement. Mme si cette notion est un peu conteste pour le solaire PV, ce serait un ordre de grandeur permettant de voir s'il n'est pas hors sujet.

----------


## BateauFullStack

Et voila une autre reverie, l'homme ne finit pas une pour qu'il l'ance aune autre

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'homme ne finit pas une pour qu'il l'ance aune autre


Un projet comme The Boring Company ne l'occupe que 2 ou 3% de son temps :



> Elon Musk a en tout cas prcis quil allait consacrer  de 2  3 %  de son temps  dvelopper son projet.


Il pourrait avoir une dizaine de projets de ce genre en parallle.
Normalement certains de ses projets devraient foirer.

Si a peut faire avancer les panneaux solaires et les batteries c'est cool.
Comme The Boring Company devrait faire avancer le forage.

----------


## abriotde

Elon Musk est une personne gnial car il fait bouger les choses mais il a un gros problme : il a bti une pyramide de Ponzi de l'investissement dans ses entreprises. Il se doit donc de vendre du rve et ce de plus en plus de manire exponentiel. Avec l'argent qu'il va gagner pour ce projet il espre financer en partie Tesla et ses autres entreprises... Heureusement pour lui, parfois  rapporte gros mais le plus souvent c'est du Bluf. Parmis ce qui marche vraiment, il y a eu Paypal puis SpaceX et maintenant Tesla. Mais mme s'il a des succs il pousse tellement loin les projets qu'il finit par tre dficitaire et il lui en faut de nouveaux.

----------


## Uther

> Si a peut faire avancer les panneaux solaires et les batteries c'est cool.
> Comme The Boring Company devrait faire avancer le forage.


C'est justement le problme avec Elon Musk : il annonce des choses qui ne sont possible qu'avec d'normes amlioration technologiques mais ne donne rien de concret.
Je ne demande qu' ce que a se ralise, mais c'est difficile de ne pas douter.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais tout se rsume  : pour l'utilisateur final, combien va coter l'lectricit sortant de ces champs de panneaux, une fois intgrs tous investissements et charges ? Est-ce que ce sera comparable aux centrales  charbon, gaz, nuclaire ?


Il faudrait voir si dans le cot des centrales  charbon, tu fais intervenir le cot qu'engendre la pollution et l'augmentation du CO et si dans le nuclaire tu tiens compte du dmantlement de la centrale et de la gestion des dchets sur plusieurs centaines d'annes  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il se doit donc de vendre du rve et ce de plus en plus de manire exponentiel. Avec l'argent qu'il va gagner pour ce projet il espre financer en partie Tesla et ses autres entreprises...


Dans l'nergie renouvelable il y a la masse de subventions.
L'argent de la taxe carbone est investi l dedans.

Ils ne devraient pas non plus avoir du mal  trouver des investisseurs.
Des riches un peu colo, qui ne sont pas content des centrales  charbon de Trump a doit se trouver;

----------


## wolinn

Cette annonce est peut-tre  rapprocher du fait que Tesla a rachet SolarCity l'anne dernire, un installateur de panneaux solaires en difficult.
Ce montage m'avait d'ailleurs paru un peu curieux  l'poque.

----------


## hotcryx

Le problme avec les panneaux solaires c'est qu'il faut de l'eau pour les nettoyer.
Voil pourquoi ils ne peuvent tre implants n'importe o dans le dsert!

Au Nvada ce n'est pas compltement dsertique, donc c'est faisable.
C'est le genre de projet que Trump devrait booster (le futur se trouve devant lol).

----------


## hotcryx

> Elon Musk est une personne gnial car il fait bouger les choses mais il a un gros problme : il a bti une pyramide de Ponzi de l'investissement dans ses entreprises. Il se doit donc de vendre du rve et ce de plus en plus de manire exponentiel. Avec l'argent qu'il va gagner pour ce projet il espre financer en partie Tesla et ses autres entreprises... Heureusement pour lui, parfois  rapporte gros mais le plus souvent c'est du Bluf. Parmis ce qui marche vraiment, il y a eu Paypal puis SpaceX et maintenant Tesla. Mais mme s'il a des succs il pousse tellement loin les projets qu'il finit par tre dficitaire et il lui en faut de nouveaux.


C'est Madoff qui a cr une terrible pyramide de Ponzi (voir le film avec De Niro)

Elon Musk pousse les limites, un gnie c'est clair (ou du moins entour de gnies).
Avec le fric qu'il se fait il pourrait acheter une licence de casino online et roule ma poule. 
Ca rapporte continuellement, seul la licence est hors de prix.

----------


## Uther

C'est ce qui s'appelle une analogie.  ::roll:: 

Bien sur que Musk et Madov ne sont pas comparable. Dj dans un cas c'tait de la finance, dans l'autre c'est des projets technologique. Mais il ont quand mme en commun que les promesses d'aujourd'hui sont bties sur un avenir qui n'existe pas encore. C'tait un mensonge et juste intenable dans le cas de Madov. Dans le cas de Musk c'est juste trop flou pour en dire quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Steinvikel

Uther > A part de petit  point d'nergie, je ne connait aucune entit d'envergure fonctionnant uniquement sur base d'une seule et unique source d'nergie renouvelable, alors le solaire et son rendement de global de 20-35%... ^^'
La cl, c'est comme pour toute chose sur Terre : l'quilibre dans la diversit, et l'quilibre dans les proportion.
c'est deux choses dpendront donc du contexte > le lieu (environnement), le besoin, et l'accessibilit du terrain
Je t'invite  visionner la srie documentaire de 5-6 pisodes "les le du futur", qui parle d'les africano-europennes tentant de se soustraire  100% des compagnies ptrolires, prsentant les difficults du choix, de mise en oeuvre, et les solution retenu puis install... sur toutes ces les, seule 1 est 100% nergie renouvelable, et ce n'est pas la plus grande. :/
Pour la dure de vie des installations je ne m'inquite pas trop, les mthodes en jeu tant trs rudimentaires (motorisation de course du soleil, irrigation en eau des panneaux...)
NB: l'article parle de "solaire", mais Elon Musk fait bien allusion au photovoltaque pour les " miles " comme pour ses tuiles.
Le transport : il me semble qu'en France, les pertes li au transport de l'nergie, c'est environ 30%... impressionnant ! =/

Le rendement... On entend souvent une approximation de 240 W/m (moyenne journalire sur l'anne). Ce qui est souvent omit, c'est que ce chiffre reprsente une moyenne liss de l'quateur jusqu'aux ple,tel que serait un clairement uniformment rparti sur chaque m de la surface de la Terre >> aussi lumineux  12h  sur l'quateur qu'au mme moment sur le ple Nord.
Le soleil apporte 1400 Watt par m sur le sol si il n'y avait pas d'atmosphre. Aprs intgration de cette dernire, on enlve 30% (en perpendiculaire, plus si c'est inclin) > 980W/m. En prenant en compte la rotation on a une "moyenne annuelle" de dure de jour/nuit de 50/50 > la moyenne journalire de dure d'clairement en 24h est donc de 12h (50%). On a donc grossomodo 490W/m sur l'quateur sur toute la journe, sur une moyenne annuelle. A ce chiffre il faut soustraire le facteur d'incidence li  la latitude et la saison (la hauteur du soleil > l'inclinaison des rayons).
Les US, en termes de latitudes, stendent de Calais (France) jusqu'au sud du Maroc, c'est  dire juste avant datteindre le tropique nord (Cancer). En terme d'irradiance solaire, c'est donc la mme que la France pour le 1er tier du pays, puis un peu plus  mesure que l'on se rapproche du tropique. Je pense pouvoir simplifi  400W/m au Mexique et 300W/m au Nevada.
  Si qqn a plus prcis je suis preneur.

Le stockage : lillustration du pixel pour y runir toutes les batteries n'est expos que pour faire prendre conscience de l'ordre de grandeur entre les moyens de production et ceux de stockage, en terme de volume/surface occups. Il n'y aurai aucun intrt  tout runir au mme endroit >> trop de perte de transport. Il le rappel, le mieux est de produire sur place... d'o sa mise sur le march de tuiles solaires.
en revanche pour le stockage avec les 400 charges/dcharge de cycle de vie des batteries... pourquoi n'entendons-nous pas parler des condensateurs ? il y a mme des thses prouvant que lalliance supercondensateurs + batteries permet une augmentation  la fois des rendements et de la dure de vie sur tout types d'installation (mais plus important sur des dimensions industrielles).

Pierre-y > c'est souvent du sodium liquide qui a l'avantage d'avoir une inertie calorifique de plusieurs semaines (bon pour un hiver nuclaire) =)
Le problme des centrales solaires thermiques, c'est qu'elles pourraient atteindre de bien meilleur rendements en montant plus haut en tempratures, mais en pratique on sait pas faire des installation qui supportent  la fois ces tempratures et le budget pour les construire... x)

qu'en pensez-vous >> aprs l'adoption de centrales "moyenne" solaire rpartis sur tout le tritoire des US... combien de fort vont-ils abattre une fois qu'il sera avr de leur rentabilit et de l'impacte "rduit" sur l'environnement comparativement au charbon, nuclaire, hydrolique, gothermique...

----------


## yoyo3d

Bon, il est gentils Mr Musk, mais, il n'y  pas besoin d'tre un gnie pour savoir que le choix de l'emplacement n'est pas le soucis n1 dans ce genre de projet... mme le 1er scientifico-colos de base (sans tre pjoratif) connait les limites actuelles de cette techno... tre visionnaire c'est bien, a permet  une socit d'voluer, mais prsenter un projet ficel avec des propositions dtailles c'est pas forcement  la porte du premier milliardaire qui passe...
autant je suis pour que ce type participe au financement d'tudes ou de projet scientifique par ce qu'il en  les capacits financires et que sans argent la science avancerait moins vite ... 
autant il devrait arrter ses effets d'annonces car a dcrdibilise le bonhomme et surtout les ventuelles avances technologiques qui aurait pu tre faites...

----------


## Zefling

> - le transport (transporter des rgions ensoleilles vers les autres implique de grosses pertes).


En courant continu, il y a beaucoup de moins de perte. C'est en alternative qu'on d'a d'norme perte sur la distance.

----------


## MABROUKI

> hotcryx 
> Le problme avec les panneaux solaires c'est qu'il faut de l'eau pour les nettoyer.


Bien vu...
Dans l'tat actuel de la technologie PV, le nettoyage des poussires de sable ,du moins dans le vrai dsert ou un ensoleillement (diurne) confortable est garanti toute l'anne, peut devenir un casse-tte dans les sites ou l'eau est une denre rare...

La capacit des piles de stockage est probablement limit en terme unitaire ...
Dans des pays ou les distances entre points de consommation et centres de production sont grandes les pertes en ligne peuvent devenir une pierre d'achoppement srieuse ...
Pour compenser les pertes en ligne en haute tension qui sont proportionnelles aux longueurs des lignes THT , le seul recours est d'augmenter le palier HT ...
C'est pour cette raison qu'en France on est pass dans les annes 70 au  palier 400 kV ,puis ensuite au palier 700 kV...
Aux USA ,URSS et Canada  pays vastes et dont les centres de consommations sont loigns des centrales ,le palier 1000 kV a t atteint des les annes 1970...
Enfin les effets des carts de tempratures diurne-nocturne(-10  35 degrs en hiver) qui broient les roches pour en faire des dunes de sable superfin doivent supporter tre supportes par les PV ,et par les centrales thermo-solaires avec sels liquides  ,car il faudra chauffer les sels plus que requis en hiver pour compenser la temprature nocturne ..

----------


## Steinvikel

Zefling > la question du courant continu ou alternatif n'est pas aussi simple... il y a de lnergie  transporter, et cela ne peut se faire qu' travers des matriaux conducteur, et solide (mcaniquement et thermiquement). certain matriaux sont propices aux frquences, d'autres au courant continu, chacun possdant une "impdance" propre (rsistance + capacitance + inductance) > y voir des phnomnes de pertes comme l'effet joule, les pertes de flux, les pertes magntiques, l'effet de peau, etc. Rajoute  a le prix de la matire premire, le prix de sa transformation, et les possibles amortissements de la rinjection de de morceaux en fin de vie dans le systme. Voil qui nuance dj plus le simple constat classique : avec "a", a marche mieux. =)
PS: le cble secteur qui arrive chez toi est dans un alliage de cuivre, et pourtant il sort de la centrale sous un alliage d'aluminium.

MABROUKI > Il n'est pas seulement question de nettoyer pour garantir un bon rendement... plus important encore, il y a de grande perte de rendement avec l'lvation de temprature. Et pas besoin d'atteindre 180C pour le constater, ds 40C a se mesure... -5 point tout les 10C au del de 25C donc en plein dsert du Mexique o le soleil est le plus fort, on est en droit de penser d'tre une bonne partie de la journe au del de 60 sur un panneau solaire >> -15% des 30-35% de rendement >> rendement global de 25-28%... sur une centrale de 1TW c'est une perte consquente, surtout que c'est le moment o tout le monde pompe sur la clim', la TV, et le PC.
bilan : quand il fait chaud (>25), le rendement diminue, quand il pleut le rendement est presque nul (couverture nuageuse + clairement des cellules non homogne caus par les gouttes, les vaguelettes, etc.)
L'eau dans les centrales en milieux dsertique/chaud, sert plusieurs fois dans la journe pour laver (dans les milieu les moins hospitalier), mais avant tout pour rguler la temprature... certaine start-up/entreprises ont un succs fou dans ce type de dispositif.

----------


## micka132

Il me semble que c'est bien plus efficace de produire "local" que de faire traverser le courant sur 5000 km...pourquoi tout voiloir foutre  un endroit, et pas multiplier les centrales?
Sans parler de catastrophes (naturelles ou terroristes) qui pourrait litterallement ruiner le pays.

----------


## Uther

Si on peut produire en local, c'est mieux bien sur, mais a n'est pas toujours possible. Un immeuble n'a pas la mme surface exploitable par occupant qu'une maison de campagne. L'ensoleillement est aussi variable en fonction des lieux et de la mto, ...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faudrait voir si dans le cot des centrales  charbon, tu fais intervenir le cot qu'engendre la pollution et l'augmentation du CO et si dans le nuclaire tu tiens compte du dmantlement de la centrale et de la gestion des dchets sur plusieurs centaines d'annes


Quel est le cout de l'augmentation du CO ?

----------


## pierre-y

> Il me semble que c'est bien plus efficace de produire "local" que de faire traverser le courant sur 5000 km


Sans parler des raisons politique aussi qui donnerait un poids norme aux pays principale fournisseur d'nergie ou spculatif aussi.

----------


## Uther

Oui enfin, laccs au soleil sera toujours moins problmatique que l'acces au ptrole.

----------


## Throna

Hmm ok et comment tu tiens la frquence ? La scurit du rseau comme on l'appelle ?

----------


## Romane

Je doute qu'Ellon Musk n'ai pas anticip les problmes 
de fabrication : o trouver la matire premire ncessaire aux panneaux, onduleurs, ....de recyclage : comment optimiser la rcupration des matriauxde stockage : on ne consomme pas au moment o on produit donc il faut stockerde transport : produire ici pour consommer l, pertes en lignes, ...de rentabilit quand les premiers points auront trouv une solution


Le solaire c'est une nergie gratuite, mais pour la rcuprer il faut dpenser beaucoup  ::D: 

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'un problme est ardu qu'il faut le laisser de ct.
Si Mr Musk arrive a solutionner une partie des dfis ce sera dj grandiose

----------


## Uther

Je sais pas si tu te rends compte que des milliers de chercheurs travaillent dj depuis des dizaines d'annes sur ces problmes. Si c'tait des problmes facile  rsoudre, a serait fait depuis bien longtemps.

Alors quand Ellon Musk dbarque avec ses gros sabot en disant, "pas de soucis, on va grer  l'chelle du pays", on a quand mme le droit de se poser des questions sur le comment il souhaite raliser a.

----------


## nico84

Il dit 100x100 mais sur l'image c'est mme pas 50x50 (c'est facile  vrifier) : c'est juste de la com ?

Il met cela dans un dsert donc l'ensoleillement est quasi garanti et les terres sont gratuites mais cela produira quand mme 2  3 fois moins en hiver qu'en t

Cela reprsente 25 milliards de m de panneau. Aujourd'hui le panneau coute 1000/m pour un particulier, mme s'il le produit  100/m cela fait encore 2500 milliards de $  financer, pour quelle dure de vie ?

Enfin cela oblige un gros stockage en batteries jour/nuit et aujourd'hui une batterie coute plus cher que l'nergie qu'elle stocke dans toute sa vie. Et je ne parle pas des ressources naturelles  mobiliser pour fabriquer tout a (dont de l'nergie fossile)

----------


## abgech

J'ai install, il y a 4 ans, environ 29 m2 de photovoltaque, dans une rgion moyennement ensoleille, Haute-Savoie, ce n'est pas la Corse, mais ce n'est pas non plus le Nord. Sur une toiture bien expose avec la pente qui convient.

Durant cette priode, j'ai produit, en moyenne 8.289 kWh par anne, durant la mme priode, j'ai consomm, toujours en moyenne, 4.766 kWh annuellement. Ma consommation inclus le chauffage (dans un climat pas vraiment tropical) par PAC en gothermie, cuisson des aliments, clairage, passablement d'installation lectroniques, etc.

Je suis donc producteur net de 3.523 kWh par anne. Durant 8 mois par anne, je produis plus que ma consommation. De novembre  fvrier, je suis en excdent de consommation, le mois de dcembre est le plus dficitaire (-500kWh), le mois de juillet le plus productif (937 kWh). Avec les moyens actuels de stockage au niveau d'un particulier, je peux, durant mars-octobre, lisser la production-consommation en tant auto consommateur, et j'ai encore de l'excdent.
Ceci, ce n'est pas de l'avenir, c'est une ralisation qui fonctionne, que l'on peut voir, dont j'ai toutes les statistiques.

videmment, ce ne sont pas des panneaux de bas de gamme, mais des panneaux de bonne qualit, peu sensibles au vieillissement (garantis sur facture 95 % de rendement  25 ans) et  la temprature, 30 % plus chers, mais 30 % plus efficaces que des panneaux de moindre qualit. Et comme, dans les deux cas le cot d'installation est le mme on en arrive toujours  la mme conclusion : le bon march est trop cher.

J'en viens  rpondre  plusieurs remarques.
Les panneaux sont auto-nettoyants et n'ont besoin d'aucun entretien.
Le silicium est disponible en grande quantit partout sur la plante.
Le panneaux modernes, monocristallins, n'utilisent pas de terres rares, ils sont dops  l'argent ; des panneaux non dops sont en passe de sortir sur le march. Le dopage  l'indium, c'est pour les polycristallin, panneaux totalement dpasss. 
Ils sont parfaitement recyclables En 2 ans et demi, ils produisent toute l'nergie utilise pour la fabrication et le recyclage, les annes suivantes, c'est un gain net en production d'nergie.

Penser PV en terme de centrale, c'est une aberration ne dans le cerveau de technocrates perchs au sommets de consortiums de producteurs et qui ne veulent pas cder le pouvoir que leur donne la centralisation.
L'avenir est aux petits producteurs et consommateurs relis par un smart-grid (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_grid). En plus, on minimise les pertes dues au transport.

Pour le stockage, il y a longtemps que l'on explore des voies plus prometteuse que le stockage lectro-chimique. Par exemple l'cole Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (tablissement qui est class dans le 14-35 premiers mondiaux selon les classements, donc pas des rigolos) travaille sur un stockage sous forme d'air comprim dans des cavernes. Ils sont en phase de pr-industrialisation. D'autres projets misent sur un stockage inertiel, d'autres encore sur un stockage thermique, etc.

----------


## Kapeutini

Sauf erreur de ma part, Trump refuse de signer car les states vont payer pour les autres, je sais c'est simplificateur 
mais si c'est vrai, je le comprends totalement. 

La Plante ? Elle s'en remettra et si cette civilisation nfaste pour la plante s'ffondre, tant mieux ...

----------


## wolinn

> J'ai install, il y a 4 ans, environ 29 m2 de photovoltaque, dans une rgion moyennement ensoleille, Haute-Savoie, ce n'est pas la Corse, mais ce n'est pas non plus le Nord. Sur une toiture bien expose avec la pente qui convient.
> 
> Durant cette priode, j'ai produit, en moyenne 8.289 kWh par anne, durant la mme priode, j'ai consomm, toujours en moyenne, 4.766 kWh annuellement. Ma consommation inclus le chauffage (dans un climat pas vraiment tropical) par PAC en gothermie, cuisson des aliments, clairage, passablement d'installation lectroniques, etc.
> ...


Intressant.
Sans indiscrtion, combien a cout cette installation initialement, et combien cote-t-elle annuellement en entretien ?




> Penser PV en terme de centrale, c'est une aberration ne dans le cerveau de technocrates perchs au sommets de consortiums de producteurs et qui ne veulent pas cder le pouvoir que leur donne la centralisation.


Ce serait plutt une question d'conomies d'chelle. Pour arriver  tre comptitives, les oliennes, par exemple, sont engages dans une course au gigantisme. 




> L'avenir est aux petits producteurs et consommateurs relis par un smart-grid (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_grid). En plus, on minimise les pertes dues au transport.


Je n'ai rien contre les petites productions locales, mais ce n'est pas  la porte de toute les bourses de se payer une centrale solaire domestique, mme avec des subventions et aides diverses.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.

Mettre des panneaux solaires sans un dsert, c'est faisable. Il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire dans ce projet.
Mais l, o je trouve que Elon Musk est un peu trop avant-gardiste, c'est le stockage de l'lectricit (la nuit, les panneaux solaires ne fonctionnent pas), mais surtout son acheminement.

Uther a parl du lithium. C'est pour les tlphones portables, les batteries d'ordinateurs et les voitures lectriques.
Pas trs raliste car le lithium est un lment assez rare sur terre.
Je pense plutt  des batteries classiques, genre au plomb : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batterie_au_plomb
Mais bon, qu'allons nous faire de cette pollution au plomb ?

Le gros problme est l'acheminement de cet lectricit.
J'ai l'ide de reprendre la fameuse tour tesla : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_de_Tesla
Il y a aussi le projet du MIT qui a repris (si je ne me trompe pas) cette ide de tesla : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transm...ergie_sans_fil

Du coup, le stockage ne sera plus ncessaire sur place mais l o l'on a besoin de rguler l'lectricit.
Voir mme, si l'on peut produire de l'lectricit en continue, le problme du stockage disparat.

A la maison, il n'est mme plus ncessaire d"avoir un cblage pour acheminer l'lectricit : http://www.slate.fr/life/68441/lelec...venir-sans-fil
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un gadget ayant une distance trs limit pour l'instant. Faire cela sur des grandes distances n'est pas concevable actuellement.

Comme pour le tlphone, on risque d'avoir aussi des zones blanches et donc d'une discrimination de l'accs  cette nergie.

@+

----------


## domi65

@mimoza




> Bref faire une mga centrale solaire n'est peut tre pas la meilleur des solutions.


J'irais jusqu' dire que c'est une stupidit. En plus du transport, on met tous ces ufs dans le mme panier. Un gros nuage, une panne, et v'l  tout un sous-continent paralys.

----------


## nico84

J'ai fait le calcul pour la France qui consomme 480 TWh par an :

Abgech dit produire en savoie 285 kWh /m /an (0.8 kWh /m /jour) ou 285 GWh /km / an
480 000 / 285 = 1700 km de panneau soit environ 40x40 km : 1/300e du pays ou un quart de dpartement c'est pas norme. 

Si on a tous 10 m de toit au sud sur notre tte (entre maison, bureau, magasins a semble un minimum) a fait 600 km de toits  quiper donc 1/3 des besoins  ::mrgreen:: 

Autre exemple le camp militaire de Canjuers, idalement situ, fait 350km (20% du besoin) donc suffit pour tout PACA et Rhone-Alpes, a serait pas plus con que de l'utiliser pour tirer des missiles  ::): 

A 200/m c'est pas cher et a fait 0.2 Md /km donc 340 milliards d'euros (!) sans les batteries... 70 Md rien que pour Canjuers soit le double du budget militaire franais  ::roll::

----------


## abgech

> Intressant.
> Sans indiscrtion, combien a cout cette installation initialement, et combien cote-t-elle annuellement en entretien ?


Prix brut de 27.000 , en tenant compte  Avec subventions et conomies d'impts, environ 20.000 . Ces chiffres sont ceux d'il y a 4 ans, maintenant, on peut tabler sur une diminution d'environ 20 % pour une installation quivalente.

Aucun frais d'entretien sur les 4 ans passs et pour les panneaux photovoltaques sans doute aucun  l'avenir (hors accident mtorologique, mais couvert par l'assurance).
Je pense que l'onduleur devra tre remplac une fois durant la dure de vie de l'installation (25 ans garantis, 30 ans au minimum probable), pour un cot d'environ 2.000 .  cela, il convient d'ajouter les intrts du capital investi, intrts que j'estime en moyenne (ces intrts dcroissent au fil du temps)  700  par anne.
On arrive donc  un cot total, financier et technique, sur 25 ans de 46.000  bruts, 39.000  avec subventions. 

En tablant sur une dure de vie garantie de 25 ans, on arrive  une production totale estime de 200.000 kWh. Cela porte le cot du kWh  0,23  hors aides et 0,195  avec subventions.





> Je n'ai rien contre les petites productions locales, mais ce n'est pas  la porte de toute les bourses de se payer une centrale solaire domestique, mme avec des subventions et aides diverses.


Vous mettez le doigt exactement l o cela fait mal.
C'est un investissement que j'ai pu faire, non pas vraiment par souci de rentabilit financire (encore que, cela se rvle plutt une bonne affaire) mais plutt par conviction qu'il ne sert  rien de parler, il faut dmontrer que d'autres solutions sont possibles.

Je suis bien conscient que, actuellement, tout le monde ne peut pas le faire.
Il y aurait pourtant des solutions, par exemple, accorder, des prts  taux zro, pour la dure de vie de l'installation (mettons 25 ans). L'emprunteur utilisant les conomies ralises durant ces 25 ans pour rembourser son prt.
C'est une solution simple  mettre en uvre, il faut simplement un peu de volont politique, mais il me semble que cette volont politique manque.


*REMARQUE IMPORTANTE*
Il y a dans ce milieu passablement de margoulins. Avant de prendre une dcision, prendre son temps pour rflchir, se documenter, se renseigner.
Ne jamais signer quoi que ce soit avec un "installateur" venu spontanment taper  votre porte. Faites la dmarche d'aller vous-mme vers un installateur connu dans votre rgion.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> En tablant sur une dure de vie garantie de 25 ans, on arrive  une production totale estime de 200.000 kWh. Cela porte le cot du kWh  0,23  hors aides et 0,195  avec subventions.


Merci pour ces prcisions. En ordre de grandeur, on est donc  un peu moins de deux fois le tarif EdF, sauf accident.




> ...
> Je suis bien conscient que, actuellement, tout le monde ne peut pas le faire.
> Il y aurait pourtant des solutions, par exemple, accorder, des prts  taux zro, pour la dure de vie de l'installation (mettons 25 ans). L'emprunteur utilisant les conomies ralises durant ces 25 ans pour rembourser son prt.
> C'est une solution simple  mettre en uvre, il faut simplement un peu de volont politique, mais il me semble que cette volont politique manque.
> ...


Pour ce qui de la volont politique, il me semble que les bons choix sur la meilleure utilisation des financements ne coulent pas de source : faut-il que les impts financent par subventions des installations de particuliers, qui bnficieront surtout  quelques privilgis, ou le dploiement de grandes centrales, qui pourraient produire une lectricit moins coteuse, grce aux conomies d'chelles ?
Je ne parle pas des visions de Musk videmment, mais de centrales solaires de quelques dizaines  quelques centaines de MW, qui restent moins puissantes que les centrales thermiques/nuclaires standards actuelles, mais commenceraient quand mme  tre significatives pour alimenter des villes.
La centrale de Cestas a une puissance crte de 300 MW.

----------


## Uther

> Salut  tous.
> Uther a parl du lithium. C'est pour les tlphones portables, les batteries d'ordinateurs et les voitures lectriques.
> Pas trs raliste car le lithium est un lment assez rare sur terre.
> Je pense plutt  des batteries classiques, genre au plomb : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batterie_au_plomb
> Mais bon, qu'allons nous faire de cette pollution au plomb ?


Si j'ai parl de lithium, c'est qu'a ma connaissance Tesla ne fabrique que ce genre de batterie, et qu'il les propose dj pour une utilisation en masse afin de lisser la charge des productions d'nergies intermittentes. 
Ceci dit toutes les alternatives au Lithium poseraient elle aussi pas mal de problme en matire de disponibilit des matires premires et/ou de pollution. Il faut voir que les batteries on une dure de vie limite, donc il faut faire attention  tout a sinon on ne fait que dplacer le problme de la pollution et de la non renouvelablilit depuis les combustibles vers les batteries.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut Uther.

En l'tat actuel des connaissance, je ne pense pas que le projet de Elon Musk soit une utopie.
Mais bon, ce genre de problme repose surtout sur la volont politique de le mener  son terme. Et l, c'est pas gagn !

En tant qu'nergie, disons domestique, je crois que le solaire est parfaitement adapt pour le particulier ayant un toit  sa disposition.
J'entends par l, le propritaire d'une maison qui peut disposer d'espace suffisant pour placer des panneaux solaires.
Sa consommation tant peu importante, elle est parfaitement adapt  son usage.
De ce fait, des batteries classiques sont un bon compromis.

En ville, le problme est diffrent car il y a un manque d'espace pour les panneaux solaires, mais surtout la densit de la population est forte.
Les besoins sont trs diffrents et le principale problme est de disposer d'une quantit d'nergie pour faire face  la demande.
J'ai tendance  dire que le projet d'Elon Musk est adapt pour des petites villes mais pas pour des mtropoles comme Paris ou Londres.

C'est pourquoi, je pense que le solaire est une nergie de transition.
L'EPR est une solution d'avenir en attendant de trouver mieux.

Le projet que je considre comme tant l'avenir est le transport de l'lectricit sans fils. Pourquoi ?
Car il y a toujours quelque part sur la plante du soleil ! 
Et donc, une entente politique plantaire devra se faire pour la libre circulation de l'lectricit.
Et par voie de consquence, les batteries seront devenues obsoltes, en tout cas sous la forme que nous connaissons actuellement.

@+

----------


## TiranusKBX

On pourrait aussi faire courir notre btail dans de grandes roues  hamster gantes pour faire de l'lectricit pendant que l'on y est

----------


## Deltaplouf

Je ne soutiens pas aveuglment Elon Musk, mais vu comment il est en train de redfinir la faon de fabriquer des voitures et de faire trembler le monde de l'automobile, je suis persuad que sa comptence principale est d'avoir deux coups d'avance sur les autres, y compris les spcialistes, ds qu'il s'intresse  un sujet.

Il est effectivement bon pour faire du buzz et vendre du rve pour les actionnaires, mais une bonne partie des rves qu'il a vendus sont alls assez loin dans la concrtisation. Tesla Motors en est un exemple.

Pour en revenir  ce qu'il dit dans la vido, par contre, rien de rvolutionnaire. Pas besoin de rupture technologique pour que cela soit faisable et il n'essaye pas de faire croire que ce qu'il est le premier  annoncer a. Il ne fait que citer des chiffres dj maintes fois calculs par d'autres, il ne dit pas que c'est lui ou l'une de ses socits qui va faire tout a et surtout,  aucun moment il ne dit qu'il va poser 25 600 km de panneaux dans le Nevada !

Faut suivre la vido  partir de 43:22, il ne cite cette surface que pour donner un ordre de grandeur et non parce qu'il prvoit d'installer un unique champ solaire pour centraliser la production lectrique dans un coin du Nevada (faudrait vraiment tre le dernier des cons, ce qu'il n'est apparemment pas), alors que justement, les panneaux solaires sont une des meilleures faons de produire de faon dcentralise, au contraire du nuclaire ou de l'hydrolectricit qui ncessitent un rseau de distribution pour mailler tout le pays  partir de peu de points de production.  46:48, il dit justement qu'il faudra un quilibre entre production par des compagnies (avec des grands champs solaires) et production par les particuliers (sur leur toit), justement pour viter d'avoir des rseaux haute tension partout.

Quand il dit que la surface ncessaire pour les USA, c'est petit comme un coin dsertique du Nevada, c'est pour dire qu'il n'y a pas besoin de couvrir les tats-Unis de panneaux solaires pour y arriver. Bref, il est juste en train de dire que techniquement, ce n'est pas un problme de surface ni de rseau. Et, avec Solar City sa socit de production de tuiles solaires et Tesla qui fabrique des batteries stationnaires, il veut contribuer  l'acclration de cette transition et faire gagner 5  10 ans  son pays (qui est en train de perdre la course par rapport  la Chine).

Il y a 10 ans, produire  partir du photovoltaque, c'tait un problme de stockage (produire quand il fait soleil pour consommer lorsqu'il fait nuit). Mais avec l'avance des batteries (qu'il connat bien), ce n'est maintenant plus un problme (c'est pour a qu'il dit qu'un pixel de la carte suffirait  reprsenter toutes les batteries si on les rassemblaient  un mme endroit - mme si ce n'est videmment pas ce qu'il propose !)

Bref, ce n'est qu'une discussion, mme pas une annonce (il n'annonce pas son plan pour alimenter les USA contrairement au titre de l'article), il annonce juste que les choses vont s'acclrer car les ingrdients sont l (enfin, l'ingrdient volont politique a pris un coup avec Trump) et il dcrit comment il imagine les choses dans 10 ans, grce  ce que la technologie permettrait ds maintenant et ce qu'on peut entrevoir  court terme. Il n'avait pas la prtentions d'exposer un plan avec justification, calculs, taux de rentabilit et flux de trsorerie, non, il donnait juste sa vision. Il dit juste que si le but est de se passer d'nergies fossiles, le plus facile actuellement, c'est de les remplacer par du solaire (il vend bien Solar City et Tesla, au passage). Techniquement, on sait faire et a peut aller vite.

Mais comme c'est Elon Musk, alors les journalistes montent a en pingle et font croire  une prophtie qu'il faut immdiatement soit dmonter, soit soutenir...

C'est un visionnaire, il a souvent raison, mais il n'est pas oblig d'annoncer une rvolution  chaque fois qu'il prend la parole en public.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui enfin, laccs au soleil sera toujours moins problmatique que l'accs au ptrole.


Cela dpend o on habite. Dans le moyen-orient, l'accs au ptrole est ais mais l'accs  l'essence c'est parfois une autre affaire: les raffineries iraniennes ne fonctionnent plus aprs des annes d'embargo, et les britanniques et franais leur vendent de l'essence a prix d'or. Situation identique en Irak et au Vnzula mais pas pour les mmes raisons.

En Belgique c'est l'inverse.

Pendant ce temps, Elon Munsk jamais en retard d'un publireportage, nous sort des tuiles photovoltaques au rendement garanti. Mais avec un tarif entre 900 et 2000 le m, sans les batteries, le raccordement au rseau, etc... la solution semble trs cher
Cet Elon Munsk vend du rve.




> On pourrait aussi faire courir notre btail dans de grandes roues  hamster gantes pour faire de l'lectricit pendant que l'on y est


Mieux, en rhabilitant les moulins  vent traditionnels et les moulins  eaux

----------


## redcurve

> C'est assez surprenant, car tous les plans que j'avais vu sur le sujet taient autrement moins optimistes. Je serais trs curieux de connatre les dtails de son plan pour savoir s'il est srieux, car transitionner totalement au solaire pose normment de questions.  Parmi les premires qui me viennent il y a  :
>  - la disponibilit des matires premires (produire des batteries et des panneaux solaires pour l'ensemble du pays risque de poser des problmes approvisionnement en certaines matires premires comme le lithium ou les terres rares)
>  - la pollution induite par la fabrication et le recyclage des panneaux solaires et batteries en masse (avec les technos actuelles c'est trs mauvais) .
>  - le rendement (forcment, l'Utah va produire autrement plus que New-York).
>  - le transport (transporter des rgions ensoleilles vers les autres implique de grosses pertes).
>  - la dure de vie des installations. 
> 
> Bref, je ne dit pas que c'est impossible, mais que l'article manque cruellement de dtails sur son plan pour le prendre au srieux. Comme souvent quand on parle de Elon Musk, les journalistes sarrtent au cot clinquant de ses annonces et oublient de creuser les dtails.


Pour les terres rare les USA tant loin devant tout le monde en mta matriaux avec le budget qui va bien le dpartement de l'nergie pourrait sortir de quoi rgler le problme

----------


## Uther

En effet, les terres rares, contrairement  ce que leur nom laisse penser, sont a priori exploitable par tout le monde, mme la France. C'est juste que les mthodes d'extraction sont plutt sales, ce qui fait qu'on prfre sous-traiter a  la Chine actuellement.
Mais a n'est qu'un lment du problme j'aimerai vraiment avoir une tude complte des consquence d'une complte transition.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai bien aim en tout cas son toit solaire intgr aux tuiles.
Je viens d'acheter une petite maison dans un village class trs ensoleill et quand je regarde les alternatives cologiques possible pour l'energie, il n y a rien du tout en dehors du poele a bois.


Mais ces tuiles(la version rouge) paraissent trs proche de ce dont j'aurai besoin. 

Honnetement, j y reflechirai srieusement dans quelques annes quand je referai le toit.

----------


## tes49

Salut

Un peu de lecture et beaucoup d'coute intressante sur les terres et mtaux rares...

Quand le rush sur les minerais sous-marins menace la biodiversit

Terres rares, le nouvel or noir

Les mtaux rares (je l'avais cout et ce n'est pas ce qui est le plus rassurant en matire d'cologie ! Il est aussi voqu le cas de la France qui  bien sur un sous-sol remplit de mtaux rares, mais prfre... Trs intressant)

La guerre des mtaux rares (cout et trs intressant) Le Japon est voqu comme le pays qui est le plus en avance sur une politique de recyclage des dchets lectronique, dont les terres rares...

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai bien aim en tout cas son toit solaire intgr aux tuiles.
> Je viens d'acheter une petite maison dans un village class trs ensoleill et quand je regarde les alternatives cologiques possible pour l'energie, il n y a rien du tout en dehors du poele a bois.
> 
> 
> Mais ces tuiles(la version rouge) paraissent trs proche de ce dont j'aurai besoin. 
> 
> Honnetement, j y reflechirai srieusement dans quelques annes quand je referai le toit.


https://www.energies-nouvelles.net/e...-petit-eolien/

https://www.consommerdurable.com/201...e-de-frederic/

----------

